

Tim Cook is "Charisma-Challenged" - kunai
http://www.businessinsider.com/lefsetz-tim-cook-is-a-charisma-challenged-2013-1

======
michaelpinto
Articles like this are always so superficial, they also remind me of the very
same articles from back in the day that would go on about Apple being dead.

The reality is that most silicon valley CEOs don't have charisma, in fact the
only one I can think of who is around today may be Marissa Mayer at Yahoo! I
also think if you look at Google and Samsung that you won't see an superior
charisma at work.

What's missing is a new killer product -- and when that comes I have no doubt
that Apple will do an amazing launch of what ever that product will be.

~~~
kunai
You forgot Zuck; the guy has plenty of charisma.

~~~
michaelpinto
To me he comes off as very nervous and awkward in front of a camera, and in
that way reminds me of an early bill gates. I'm sure in time he can evolve
that style if he wants to, but he doesn't really own the screen at this point.

